# Metric TONS of HD wallpapers for your Nexus



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Stumbled onto this site trying to find the right formatted wallpapers for our awesome phone. Enjoy.

http://euphoricaryth...ead.php?t=31291


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> bump


Why?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome find


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

thank you! just what I was looking for.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 9, 2011)

Didnt want it lost, also thought others might want to see it if they missed it.

Is there something wrong with me bumping a topic back up to the top?
really did not think it was a big deal...



miketoasty said:


> Why?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

No big deal just didn't realize how far it had fallen. Lots of good wallpapers though in this link.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea I was amazed at how many there are in that forum. So much to choose from.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks!!


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I find that this pic looks particularly great on my screen.


----------



## teddyblair (Dec 28, 2011)

Fyi all those photos are from interfacelift.com - recognize them cause I've used interfacelift for my computer wallpapers for years.

Not an issue or anything - in fact, interfacelift doesn't have an included format the exact size for the GNex yet, so if this link has the proper resolutions, might be good for now. But just a heads up if anyone wants to check out the source and find more.

http://interfacelift.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

sweet i've been hunting for new wallpapers, thanks for sharing


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

this is awesome. GREAT FIND


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

what is the correct resolution of teh nexu?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Stumbled onto this site trying to find the right formatted wallpapers for our awesome phone. Enjoy.
> 
> http://euphoricaryth...ead.php?t=31291


WOW THANK YOU!


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

This should be Pinned


----------



## J0sh (Jan 5, 2012)

Amazing wallpapers. I just downloaded about 20 and will probably end up changing my wallpaper once, if not a few times every day, thanks!


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

bignasty407 said:


> what is the correct resolution of teh nexu?


IIRC it's 1440 X 1280 if you have it set to scroll. 720 X 1280 if you don't.


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

Polskaa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

teddyblair said:


> Fyi all those photos are from interfacelift.com - recognize them cause I've used interfacelift for my computer wallpapers for years.
> 
> Not an issue or anything - in fact, interfacelift doesn't have an included format the exact size for the GNex yet, so if this link has the proper resolutions, might be good for now. But just a heads up if anyone wants to check out the source and find more.
> 
> ...


Noticed that too, lol. Someone just took the time to format them to the GN res. Interfacelift needs to add it in! I've been using the "closest" res I could find for the time being.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

teddyblair said:


> Fyi all those photos are from interfacelift.com - recognize them cause I've used interfacelift for my computer wallpapers for years.
> 
> Not an issue or anything - in fact, interfacelift doesn't have an included format the exact size for the GNex yet, so if this link has the proper resolutions, might be good for now. But just a heads up if anyone wants to check out the source and find more.
> 
> ...


wow, thanks, gonna be searching that site for a while lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

flegma3124 said:


> Polskaa
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Damn straight!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn...that thread is like a crack addiction...

Can't....stop....downloading............


----------



## Vegas863 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice! Definitely some stunning wallpapers in that collection.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump so more people see these awesome wallpapers


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd link to another good one http://www.digitalblasphemy.com...love his work.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

DonJuan692006 said:


> Just thought I'd link to another good one http://www.digitalblasphemy.com...love his work.


He does have awesome stuff, just gotta pay to get to the worth while things.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

Wallpapers are sick....thanks for the link.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Bump? Really?


----------

